
Google Live Transcribe speech engine open sourced - wilsonfiifi
https://opensource.googleblog.com/2019/08/bringing-live-transcribes-speech-engine.html
======
allana
This title is disingenuous, the part open sourced is a client for the Google
Speech API, not the actual speech engine (eg: the interesting bits that
Mozilla is trying to build with Mozilla Deepspeech).

